# Has Anyone Tried the MoeGro Growth Recipe



## SilverSurfer (Jun 8, 2008)

Has Anyone tried the Moe Gro Recipe that is posted at the other natural hair board. The person who introduced the recipe says she gets 1/2 in a week using it and a lot of people are agreeing that it has increased their hair growth.  I'm going to give it a shot and buy the ingredients tomorrow.

It's basically horsetail herb infused in jojoba oil for 3 days and add aloe vera gel to it and apply to scalp every other day.

Anyone here tried it?



> Originally Posted by Sui Topi
> Also! Keep in mind that horsetail is not good if you have high blood pressure, you should use nettle instead. I don't have high blood pressure, but when scooping it out dry to put into the oil, I do feel my heart race a little bit. I don't notice it while applying the oil, only when it is the dry herb. So be careful with that ladies please! If you have blood pressure problems, opt for the nettle mix instead of horsetail


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jun 8, 2008)

*I've read it there and in her fotki, but I haven't yet to tried it.  Haven't been able to find the horsetail herbs NO WHERE!*


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Good luck and keep us updated.. subscribing to this thread!!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 8, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *I've read it there and in her fotki, but I haven't yet to tried it.  Haven't been able to find the horsetail herbs NO WHERE!*



Have you tried to order it online? She also said you can you the horsetail tea bags so if I can't find the herb at my local natural health store...I'm sure they would have the teas.


----------



## scorpian (Jun 8, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *I've read it there and in her fotki, but I haven't yet to tried it.  Haven't been able to find the horsetail herbs NO WHERE!*



Sending you a PM........


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jun 8, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Have you tried to order it online? She also said you can you the horsetail tea bags so if I can't find the herb at my local natural health store...I'm sure they would have the teas.



*Yes I looked around online at the time and still couldn't find them.  And then there was a mention of someone stating that another name for it was shavegrass? Tried inquiring about that one too, and no such luck.  Not even teabags of those around these parts.  I live in the boondocks LOL!*


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 9, 2008)

YES! It is a staple in my regimen at least until the end of the year..(I dont want to be greedy lol and by then if it all works out I'll be at my goal.) I have gotten .5 in one week, but I am tweaking it a bit to see what is the best mix. I make mine with olive oil, horsetail herb and nettle. I infuse the olive oil with the herbs and then after 3 days I mix it with some aloe and apply to my hair every day with an applicator bottle. It really really does work. If I don't get .5 a week, I get .25 which really is not bad seeing as I get .5 in a month without doing anything....its like worst things worst I double my growth in a month. I'm taking some pictures this month to document it weekly though because I want them for reference and I also am on the 12 inches in 12 months challenge. So far, my best mixture is the one I am using now with nettle, and horsetail in olive oil. The jojoba gave me .5 too, but it's so expensive. I'm watching this batch though, because if I don't scritch my scalp daily, it only yields .25


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 9, 2008)

If anyone is interested, when I finally get this mix down pat and figure out how to get the most results out of it (and proof lol), I'm willing to mix and send some out


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 9, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *Yes I looked around online at the time and still couldn't find them. And then there was a mention of someone stating that another name for it was shavegrass? Tried inquiring about that one too, and no such luck. Not even teabags of those around these parts. I live in the boondocks LOL!*


 
r u looking for horstail(shavegrass), http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search/search.php?keywords=horsetail i got mine here!


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 9, 2008)

How would you do it with a tea bag...would you steep the bag in jojoba oil or would you break the bag open dump the contents in the oil, steep and drain in 3 days?


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 9, 2008)

Can someone post this recipe please?


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> If anyone is interested, when I finally get this mix down pat and figure out how to get the most results out of it (and proof lol), I'm willing to mix and send some out



Sounds great! my only question is what does it mean to "infuse"?


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 9, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> Sounds great! my only question is what does it mean to "infuse"?



to infuse the oil, you put the herbs in a glass jar and fill it with however much oil you are using, and put it into some boiling water. Put the water on low so that the heat does not destroy the properties and let it sit a while.

 With this oil, afterwards, I leave it on top my fridge to sit. There is a low heat on the top of my fridge and it infuses some more there. Then I just put a piece of stocking across the jar to strain the herbs, and pour out some into the bottle. When I finish it, I just pour some more in. I leave the rest in the jar on the fridge, so I guess it gets more potent as it goes on.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds good! Subscribing...


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 9, 2008)

I just got my ingredients today:
I bottle horsetail(shavegrass) capsules
4 oz of Jajoba oil
Aloe vera gel
I am also going to add Nettle to my batch.

FYI:
 The lady at the Herb shop said Nettle and Horsetail herb can be used topically while pregnant or nursing


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 9, 2008)

Can you help a sista out and tell me how to get some?


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jun 9, 2008)

So can some1 post the recipe and can horsetail be found in stores?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is the original recipe and directions. If you don't have the supplies you can order them online.

supplies
one glass jar
6oz of jojoba oil or macadamia nut oil
2oz aloe vera juice/gel
2 tblsp of horsetail herbs
plastic squirt bottle (like the one for hair dye)

1. place oil and herbs in a the jar
2. place jar in a pot of boiling water let the oil heat up
3. remove jar from water and place the top on it let this sit for three days so the herb can infuse with the oil
4. strain oil in to squirt bottle
5. pour in 2oz of aloe
6. shake well and your ready to go

with this mix you will oil you SCALP (after i brush it through my hair) if you use Jojoba you may have to reapply every two day because you scalp will absorb the oil completely. with the mac oil you will reapply it once a week depending on how fast your scalp absorbs the oil.
continue to wash and condition you hair as usual just dont pile on a bunch of other products if you can dont put any thing else on you SCALP you dont want to clog you pours.


----------



## SUZIEq (Jun 9, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns - can you post the link to the fotki please?  Thanks!!!



AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *I've read it there and in her fotki, but I haven't yet to tried it. Haven't been able to find the horsetail herbs NO WHERE!*


----------



## SUZIEq (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this



ChiChiKinks said:


> Here is the original recipe and directions. If you don't have the supplies you can order them online.
> 
> supplies
> one glass jar
> ...


----------



## SUZIEq (Jun 9, 2008)

Please keep us posted about this!  My curiosity has been peaked.



Sui Topi said:


> If anyone is interested, when I finally get this mix down pat and figure out how to get the most results out of it (and proof lol), I'm willing to mix and send some out


----------



## eshille (Jun 9, 2008)

OP..thx for inquiring about the potion and Sui thx for the nettle addition. I'm making this mix...no chems...YEA!

subscribing


----------



## Nazarite27 (Jun 9, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> How would you do it with a tea bag...would you steep the bag in jojoba oil or would you break the bag open dump the contents in the oil, steep and drain in 3 days?


 
I would like to know, too!

BUMP...


----------



## felicia (Jun 9, 2008)

Can you use the Aloe Vera juice you drink or the gel from an actual Aloe plant?
tia


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 9, 2008)

Use Aloe Vera Gel not Juice.

For tea bags...you just cut it open and pour the herbs into a glass jar with the oil and boil it to infuse it for about 20 minutes or so and strain the herbs out from the oil


----------



## eshille (Jun 9, 2008)

This is interesting: 

It is important to keep in mind that the medicinal effects of the leaf and root of the nettle are markedly different. Nettle root, for instance, shows exceptional efficacy in treating prostate complaints in men. Nettle leaf has some of the same effects, but not to the same extent. The leaf, on the other hand, shows some promise in boosting immune system function and is an effective treatment for many skin conditions.

One final use should be noted and that is nettle leaf has been used as a hair and scalp treatment for centuries, and again, those uses are being supported by research as well. _*Nettle leaf extract seems to promote hair regrowth and thicken hair, as well as reducing dandruff and scalp conditions when used as a rinse.*_

*Precautions*
Because of its diuretic and hypotensive actions, nettle leaf may lower blood pressure. If you are taking diuretics or other drugs meant to lower blood pressure, consult your doctor before using nettle leaf. Its long term, extended use is not recommended.

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/nettle_leaf.php


----------



## eshille (Jun 9, 2008)

eshille said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> It is important to keep in mind that the medicinal effects of the leaf and root of the nettle are markedly different. Nettle root, for instance, shows exceptional efficacy in treating prostate complaints in men. Nettle leaf has some of the same effects, but not to the same extent. The leaf, on the other hand, shows some promise in boosting immune system function and is an effective treatment for many skin conditions.
> 
> ...


 

I may get the extract to use in a rinse and the leaves for the oil infusion..


----------



## felicia (Jun 9, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Use Aloe Vera Gel not Juice.
> 
> For tea bags...you just cut it open and pour the herbs into a glass jar with the oil and boil it to infuse it for about 20 minutes or so and strain the herbs out from the oil



Can I use the gel straight from the plant? just want to make sure


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 9, 2008)

eshille said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> It is important to keep in mind that the medicinal effects of the leaf and root of the nettle are markedly different. Nettle root, for instance, shows exceptional efficacy in treating prostate complaints in men. Nettle leaf has some of the same effects, but not to the same extent. The leaf, on the other hand, shows some promise in boosting immune system function and is an effective treatment for many skin conditions.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right...although both are okay to use..it is the nettle leaf that is recommended for the hair growth


----------



## Nazarite27 (Jun 9, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Use Aloe Vera Gel not Juice.
> 
> For tea bags...you just cut it open and pour the herbs into a glass jar with the oil and boil it to infuse it for about 20 minutes or so and strain the herbs out from the oil


 
Thanks!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting thread...subscribing.


----------



## MonaRae (Jun 10, 2008)

Subscribing & Trying!​


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jun 10, 2008)

This sounds very interesting and simple - I'd like to try it!  Subscribing!


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 10, 2008)

Also! Keep in mind that horsetail is not good if you have high blood pressure, you should use nettle instead. I don't have high blood pressure, but when scooping it out dry to put into the oil, I do feel my heart race a little bit. I don't notice it while applying the oil, only when it is the dry herb. So be careful with that ladies please! If you have blood pressure problems, opt for the nettle mix instead of horsetail


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

oooh, does anyone know the exact recipe ?


----------



## eshille (Jun 10, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Also! Keep in mind that horsetail is not good if you have high blood pressure, you should use nettle instead. I don't have high blood pressure, but when scooping it out dry to put into the oil, I do feel my heart race a little bit. I don't notice it while applying the oil, only when it is the dry herb. So be careful with that ladies please! If you have blood pressure problems, opt for the nettle mix instead of horsetail


 
Thx for being so through, I appreciate it...just did a quick search on the side effects of horsetail. Although some/most reviews I read were approached from the 
standpoint of oral ingestion, applications to the skin...IMO...only differ slightly...substances do penetrate the skin. 

I also noticed there were differences in the type of horsetail which should be used, one species was considered toxic.

Thanks again...


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 10, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> oooh, does anyone know the exact recipe ?



Hey the exact recipe and directions has already been posted a few pages back in this thread


----------



## Deja9 (Jun 10, 2008)

To make things easier, just buy horsetail extract from the health food store instead of boiling water, tea bags, etc etc. Shouldn't adding the extract to the oil be just as effective?


----------



## DragonPearl (Jun 10, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Also! Keep in mind that horsetail is not good if you have high blood pressure, you should use nettle instead. I don't have high blood pressure, but when scooping it out dry to put into the oil, I do feel my heart race a little bit. I don't notice it while applying the oil, only when it is the dry herb. So be careful with that ladies please! If you have blood pressure problems, opt for the nettle mix instead of horsetail




This should be included in the original post, as many people may miss it.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 10, 2008)

This is all verrrry interesting. I hope those who try this oil will post their results. Please keep us updated


----------



## Coffee (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I'm on board; I went to Sprouts Market today and picked up the aloe vera gel and horsetail capsuals. I'm going to put mine in the mini crock pot and let it simmer (very low simmer) for a while. I plan to start using it on Saturday.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 11, 2008)

lovin' the organic way!!!!!

WHOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Coffee (Jun 11, 2008)

I found some Nettle herb today at a health food store and I brought a 4 oz bottle of it for .42. I'm going to try it after using up the Horsetail.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 11, 2008)

i read in another thread and on fromnaturewithlove.com that aloe vera gel will develop a coating of bacteria if contaminated. so how would you use the gel as a part of the recipe?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 11, 2008)

Can't wait to try this!!!!


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 11, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> i read in another thread and on fromnaturewithlove.com that aloe vera gel will develop a coating of bacteria if contaminated. so how would you use the gel as a part of the recipe?



use one with a preservative, or keep it in the fridge


----------



## MonaRae (Jun 11, 2008)

I mixed mines up last night and I should be set to go Friday night.  I did not get jojoba oil b/c it was $7.49 for just 2 oz.  So I got grapeseed oil instead which was $8.49 for 16 0z.


----------



## me-T (Jun 12, 2008)

so can i use some horsetail extract since it's already liquid, and use some store-bought aloe vera that hass all the preservatives?


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Jun 12, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *I've read it there and in her fotki, but I haven't yet to tried it.  Haven't been able to find the horsetail herbs NO WHERE!*



anitagrant.com for horsetail herbs


----------



## eshille (Jun 12, 2008)

Ordered jojoba last night...found organic 8oz for $16.00..bought nettle tea and the correct aloe today @ whole foods, I'm almost ready and excited.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok my mix is ready today. I am going to apply mine during the day so the oil will have all day to absorb into my hair and not get on my pillows. I am very excited. I took pictures today and will post my results in 2 weeks.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm bought some horsetail capsules today (already have jojoba). I want to try this on my nape first.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 15, 2008)

Okay my mix was ready yesterday and I used it last night. Interesting thing was this morning my ng was so soft and easy to comb though! Did this happened to anyone else? It's a keeper even if my hair doesn't grow, I can use it on my ng!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2008)

My mix will be ready tomorrow. I used Jojoba, Grapeseed, and Olive oils with Horsetail and Nettle. I hope this works.


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 15, 2008)

Coffee said:


> Okay mine mix was ready yesteray and I used it last night. Interesting thing was this morning my ng was so soft and easy to comb though! _*Did this happened to anyone else? *_It's a keeper even if my hair doesn't grow, I can use it on my ng!



Yes!! I made some on Thursday (using a hot infusion method (GENTLY HEATING THE OIL) with Jojoba Oil, horsetail and nettle herbs. It made my new growth so SOFT! I may try macadamia oil at some point, the original poster of this recipe recommends that as your hair/scalp will stay moisturized longer but it's hard to find.

I made about 8 ounces worth of oil so I'm set for quite a while. In the meantime, I have 6 ounces oil (and herbs (alfalfa leaf, horsetail, nettle leaf and rosebuds to make it smell pretty) in a mason jar outside infusing in the sun. I'm using the cold infusion method (no heat, allowing the herbs to sit in the oil for at least two weeks, shaking up twice a day and oleating the herbs a few times to increase potency of the infusion).

More information on infusing herbs can be found here: Super Herbs.

I found my herbs in bulk at Whole Foods, the Jojoba oil I ordered from Essential7.com, Mason jars from Walmart.

I'm on the Ovation Challenge (using the MegaTelk so I've selected a section of hair to apply this oil to. I would love to add this to the MegaTek as a nice way to cut the dryness on my scalp but then how would I know what worked better?

HHG,

Vixx


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 15, 2008)

Ladies, also make sure to rub your scalp during the day to really stimulate it. This will result in maximum growth from this recipe. I usually rub it before I go to bed so that I don't ruin my hairstyle during the day. I took pictures last week wednesday of my hair at 4.5 inches, and already I can see the stringy ends of my hair over 5, so by this wednesday when I take my pictures again, I believe I will definitely be at a full 5 inches. I will be posting pics, so look out for it!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 16, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> I just got my ingredients today:
> I bottle horsetail(shavegrass) capsules
> 4 oz of Jajoba oil
> Aloe vera gel
> ...


 
ChiChi, thx 4 posting this, I've read it wasn't safe 4 preggos but mrh didn't specify orally and/or topically, now I feel comfy using my herbs....yayyy! 

i don't have any oils but i do have babassu butter which stays in a liquid form, so i want to try a mix w/ it. i like it, it's very moisturizing.


----------



## poetist (Jun 16, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> I just got my ingredients today:
> I bottle horsetail(shavegrass) capsules
> 4 oz of Jajoba oil
> Aloe vera gel
> ...


 

 Excellent, I was just about to ask this.


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Jun 16, 2008)

subscribing and trying


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 16, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Ladies, also make sure to rub your scalp during the day to really stimulate it. This will result in maximum growth from this recipe. I usually rub it before I go to bed so that I don't ruin my hairstyle during the day.*I took pictures last week wednesday of my hair at 4.5 inches, and already I can see the stringy ends of my hair over 5, so by this wednesday when I take my pictures again, I believe I will definitely be at a full 5 inches. I will be posting pics, so look out for it!*


 

How long have you been using it? So you are saying that you might have gotten a half of an inch more of growth since you've been using it?

I made my mix last Monday and have been applying it to my scalp since then while it was marinating for the 3 days so my mix wasn't officially ready until last Thursday. I am going to shoot for growth results in two weeks vs the weekly results the original creator of the recipe stated.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jun 16, 2008)

...and the next LHCF hair growth fad is born!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm making some this as soon as I get my order in.  I ordered the Horsetail last night.  

I can't wait, hopefully this will give me a glimmer of hope in that 12 inches in 12 months challenge.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jun 16, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> ...and the next LHCF hair growth fad is born!


 



Girl that made me chuckle LOL


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 17, 2008)

Very interesting.

subscribing so I can keep up when the results come in...keepi it coming ladies....I wanna see if this works.


----------



## explosiva9 (Jun 17, 2008)

will the only way this work is through the infusion method, or can i just some extracts and do it that way?  I really don't have the time to monitor a glass jar and since i am forgetful, the thing will prob sit for months before i remember about it.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 17, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> [/B]
> 
> How long have you been using it? So you are saying that you might have gotten a half of an inch more of growth since you've been using it?
> 
> I made my mix last Monday and have been applying it to my scalp since then while it was marinating for the 3 days so my mix wasn't officially ready until last Thursday. I am going to shoot for growth results in two weeks vs the weekly results the original creator of the recipe stated.



I started using it in April. I had measured my hair and it was at 2.5, the next week it was already at 3 inches. I then kinda slacked off and it went back to its normal growth rate, the next week I used it and I only got .25, because I was not scritching my scalp daily. Sooo, I kept trying to get everything right so I could get a consistant .5 every week, some worked, some only let me get .25 until the beginning of this month. For some reason, this one smelt really really potent. Like after I applied it, my hair smelt like tea. The only thing I did differently is I didn't let it infuse as long as before on the stove. Another tip I do is, I make a jar full of it and leave it on top the fridge. My fridge emits a little bit of heat. I put a piece of stocking across the mouth of the jar, and pour a good amount into the applicator bottle, and then put the rest back up on top the fridge. Then I add the aloe to the applicator bottle. That way, the rest gets to continuously infuse. Anyways, soo, I used it, and made sure to scritch. I got .5 inches again, but I trimmed and ended up back at 4.5. I measured last week wednesday and I was at 4.5, I even made sure to take pictures. On sunday, I added a little bit of peppermint oil to it to see if maybe that extra stimulation will let me be able to get the growth without scritching, because I am planning to perfect and then sell this oil :eyebrows2, and I know some people do not have the time, or cannot remember to be scritching their scalp all the time. I sure know I don't. I have to force myself to remember to do it in the night before bed, so as I dont mess up my curls during the day. So now here I am, waiting for tomorrow to take the wednesday picture, and see where it is. I usually measure every sunday, and this sunday, the ends were a little bit over 5, so I figure by wednesday, the whole bulk of that area will be at 5. I can't wait to see the effects of the peppermint oil next week though. It better do more than just feel nice


----------



## explosiva9 (Jun 17, 2008)

what is scritching?


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 17, 2008)

like rubbing your scalp with the pads of your fingers.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jun 17, 2008)

isn't that the same thing as massaging your scalp?


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 17, 2008)

it sure is... (I dont mean to be rude with the "...", I just needed to make up 10 characters. Which I surely did by now  lol)


----------



## ImFree27 (Jun 17, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Has Anyone tried the Moe Gro Recipe that is posted at the other natural hair board. The person who introduced the recipe says she gets 1/2 in a week using it and a lot of people are agreeing that it has increased their hair growth. I'm going to give it a shot and buy the ingredients tomorrow.
> 
> It's basically horsetail herb infused in jojoba oil for 3 days and add aloe vera gel to it and apply to scalp every other day.
> 
> Anyone here tried it?


 
whats the website for the other natural board


----------



## LilBrownied (Jun 17, 2008)

shatarip said:


> whats the website for the other natural board


 
Seems to be...
http://www.nappturality.com/index.php?showtopic=95583


----------



## ImFree27 (Jun 17, 2008)

message deleted


----------



## ImFree27 (Jun 17, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> Seems to be...
> http://www.nappturality.com/index.php?showtopic=95583


 
ok thanks........


----------



## LilBrownied (Jun 18, 2008)

shatarip said:


> ok thanks........


 
HTH! If you search "Moegro" at the top of the nappturality page, you can find the different parts of their conversation. 


So I just got all my supplies together for this and heated the mix for 3+ hours. I went a lil crazy and put in sage, horsetail, nettle, rosemary, parsley and even red pepper flakes! Hope that works...

Only problem is-- I was too enthusiastic to wait and buy a mason jar. My aunt had to take my mix out of the pot and tell me that the empty pasta jar I used *could have exploded from too much heat*! Kind of scary. I forgot glass could explode. Be careful!

I WAS trying not to check my growth too much for the summer, but I will be looking attentively now that I'm using this method.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.hairproducts.com/showimage.php?img=BLA-AFR102.jpg&preset=2&otherl=1

I used to pour this stuff over my head when I first went natural, I loved it! I just got away from the watery/wet leave ins now,but I would totally use it again

and it has horsetail or shavegrass and tons of other herbs!

African Pride Herbal Liquid Complex (Indian Hemp, Nettle, Rosemary, Burdock, Birch, Rose Hips, Irish Moss, Coltsfoot, Wild Cherry Bark, Dandelion, Elder Flowers, Shave Grass, Echinacea), Aloe Vera, PEG 8, Dimethicone Copolyol, Collagen, DL Panthenol, Allantoin, Cetyl Pyridinium Chloride, PEG 75 Lanolin, Polyquaternium 10, Fragrance, Propylene Glycol, DMDM Hydantoin, Methyl Paraben, Propyl Paraben, Dissodium EDTA, Diazolidinyl Urea.


----------



## theprincess098 (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you guys using the horsetail or nettle in powder form? TIA


----------



## explosiva9 (Jun 18, 2008)

I also read the other thread and wondered about the extract/caps/powder and no one has really posted results.  One poster asked about using the extract instead of the actual herb and Moe said it should be ok.  Many of the women used the caps/powder and she didn't say anything against it.  Don't know if it would make it more potent, less potent.  That wasn't clarified there nor here.

I personally purchased the extract and plan to experiment by adding the mix to my megatek mix .  Let's see what happens.  I'll let you know if I go bald!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 18, 2008)

chichi how are u prreserving ur batch girl? i have aloe vera gel but in any formulations that tihs get's moldy after like a week or 2. so what it do, what it do!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 18, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> chichi how are u preserving ur batch girl? i have aloe vera gel but in any formulations that this get's moldy after like a week or 2. so what it do, what it do!


The original creator stated that since there's no water in the recipe, then there is no need to add a preservative but if you still want to you can add Vitamin E oil which can act as a preservative or make your mix up in small batches to last you 2 weeks at a time or you can store your in the refrigerator. For me, I did not add a preservative but keep my batch in a cool area under my sink. I should also mention that I did not add aloe vera gel to my mix since that is just used to moisturize my hair. I apply the oil to my scalp first then I apply my aloe gel afterwards to my hair


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jun 18, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> r u looking for horstail(shavegrass), http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search/search.php?keywords=horsetail i got mine here!


*Thanks!*


stilettos said:


> anitagrant.com for horsetail herbs


*Thanks!*


ajoyfuljoy said:


> ...and the next LHCF hair growth fad is born!


*LOL

Well I got my horsetail but don't have any jojoba oil and I'd rather try the original oil as it was intended before trying to even tweak it my way.  But I probably won't even get the chance to do all that due to my moving soon.  But once I do, I'll come back and post on this thread.
*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2008)

My oil mix was ready two days ago but I have added the aloe vera or used it. I added a few drops of peppermint oil but I've been pondering the idea of getting a relaxer. I didn't want it to make my scalp sensitive. Hopefully I'll decide what to do, then I start using my mix.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 19, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> The original creator stated that since there's no water in the recipe, then there is no need to add a preservative but if you still want to you can add Vitamin E oil which can act as a preservative or make your mix up in small batches to last you 2 weeks at a time or you can store your in the refrigerator. For me, I did not add a preservative but keep my batch in a cool area under my sink. I should also mention that I did not add aloe vera gel to my mix since that is just used to moisturize my hair. I apply the oil to my scalp first then I apply my aloe gel afterwards to my hair


 

okay cool, i've opt out on the avg. so i won't have to add a preservative. thx but will keep it cool


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2008)

Is this mix safe to use after relaxing or do you have to wait a few days?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd like to keep this thread bumped. It's very interesting...


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 19, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Is this mix safe to use after relaxing or do you have to wait a few days?


Uhm...I don't see why it would not be safe to use after a relaxer...it's just hair oil applied to the scalp


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 19, 2008)

bumping


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Uhm...I don't see why it would not be safe to use after a relaxer...it's just hair oil applied to the scalp


 
I forgot to mention that I added a little peppermint and rosemary oil to mine for added stimulation.


----------



## seraphim712 (Jun 20, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Has Anyone tried the Moe Gro Recipe that is posted at the other natural hair board. The person who introduced the recipe says she gets 1/2 in a week using it and a lot of people are agreeing that it has increased their hair growth.  I'm going to give it a shot and buy the ingredients tomorrow.
> 
> It's basically horsetail herb infused in jojoba oil for 3 days and add aloe vera gel to it and apply to scalp every other day.
> 
> Anyone here tried it?



You mentioned that horsetail makes your heart race, I noticed that when I take silica, but I assumed that it was me. I'm glad that you confirmed this.


----------



## cecilie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this information .


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Jun 20, 2008)

Can someone explain the aloe gel to me please? Should I use aloe gel like from the beauty supply store or do you need the kind straight from the plant? Where are you all getting yours from and what kind are you using?

Im ready to get this party started!!!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 20, 2008)

You can use the store bought aloe vera gel or the plant if you want. Mine is Lilly of the Desert 99% aloe vera gel that I ordered from Purtains.


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 20, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> YES! It is a staple in my regimen at least until the end of the year..(I dont want to be greedy lol and by then if it all works out I'll be at my goal.) I have gotten .5 in one week, but I am tweaking it a bit to see what is the best mix. I make mine with olive oil, horsetail herb and nettle. I infuse the olive oil with the herbs and then after 3 days I mix it with some aloe and apply to my hair every day with an applicator bottle. It really really does work. If I don't get .5 a week, I get .25 which really is not bad seeing as I get .5 in a month without doing anything....its like worst things worst I double my growth in a month. I'm taking some pictures this month to document it weekly though because I want them for reference and I also am on the 12 inches in 12 months challenge. So far, my best mixture is the one I am using now with nettle, and horsetail in olive oil. The jojoba gave me .5 too, but it's so expensive. I'm watching this batch though, because if I don't scritch my scalp daily, it only yields .25




oh my EFFIN gosh. Im in!


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Jun 21, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> You can use the store bought aloe vera gel or the plant if you want. Mine is Lilly of the Desert 99% aloe vera gel that I ordered from Purtains.


 

Thanks so much. Off too buy. ta ta for now.


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok can someone please post results.. not just one person... This thread has been active now for more than a week. I want to see progress.


----------



## dreamgurl (Jun 21, 2008)

I've seen Aloe Vera powder that is supposed to be very potent even when using very little.  I wonder if this can be used instead of aloe vera gel which seems to account mostly of water in some versions.


----------



## robot. (Jun 21, 2008)

i can't wait to see some comparison pics.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 22, 2008)

dreamgurl said:


> I've seen Aloe Vera powder that is supposed to be very potent even when using very little.  I wonder if this can be used instead of aloe vera gel which seems to account mostly of water in some versions.



I have been using the aloes powder for some time. I like it for my homemade stuff because it does not have water in it to create mold. bonjour


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 22, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Ok can someone please post results.. not just one person... This thread has been active now for more than a week. I want to see progress.



I will do comparison shots for growth every 2 weeks vs weekly so I will post my pictures on this coming Friday.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 22, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> I will do comparison shots for growth every 2 weeks vs weekly so I will post my pictures on this coming Friday.



I'm very excited to see!. When did you start it?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 22, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> I have been using the aloes powder for some time. I like it for my homemade stuff because it does not have water in it to create mold. bonjour


 
How much of the aloe powder do you use and where do you purchase it?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 22, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> How much of the aloe powder do you use and where do you purchase it?



I purchase it at Health Store in the powdered herb section. Hope this helps. bonjour


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 22, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> I purchase it at Health Store in the powdered herb section. Hope this helps. bonjour


 
Thanks so much!!  Can you tell me how much you use in your oil mixture? Do you include the powder before letting the oil sit or do you use it after the 3 days of infusion?

Thanks and sorry for the questions.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jun 26, 2008)

Bumping for updates.............and I have a question.  I ordered the ingredients for this oil and they are supposed to be arriving today.  Here's what I ordered:

Macadamia Nut Oil
Nettle Leaf
Shavegrass (Horsetail)

I plan on making the infusion today as soon as I get the package and I plan to start using it on Monday.  *I already had some FOTE Aloe Vera Gel.  Will this be okay to use in the recipe?*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2008)

Question... what is everyone's consistency.  Is the mix more like a gel or a liquid?


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jun 26, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Question... what is everyone's consistency.  Is the mix more like a gel or a liquid?


I would think that it would be more of a liquid than gel, because of the amount of oil.  But, I can't say much on that because I haven't made my mix yet.  But when I do, I'll report back on the consistency of mine.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 26, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Bumping for updates.............and I have a question.  I ordered the ingredients for this oil and they are supposed to be arriving today.  Here's what I ordered:
> 
> Macadamia Nut Oil
> Nettle Leaf
> ...



I think any kind of aloe gel will work, as long as it is somewhat organic. I had used the one that has a preservative in it, I think it was lily of the valley 99% aloe gel and it worked fine. I just started using the one that you have to keep in the fridge and its going well also. Just don't use that generic one in walmart that is like green.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jun 26, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> I think any kind of aloe gel will work, as long as it is somewhat organic. I had used the one that has a preservative in it, I think it was lily of the valley 99% aloe gel and it worked fine. I just started using the one that you have to keep in the fridge and its going well also. Just don't use that generic one in walmart that is like green.


Thanks Sui_Topi!  I got this one from RiteAid and it's the clear kind.  It says pure aloe vera gel (although it does have preservatives in it).


----------



## eshille (Jun 26, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> I think any kind of aloe gel will work, as long as it is somewhat organic. I had used the one that has a preservative in it, I think it was lily of the valley 99% aloe gel and it worked fine. I* just started using the one that you have to keep in the fridge* and its going well also. Just don't use that generic one in walmart that is like green.


 
geeze...thx Sui..I just made my concoction w/the aloe to keep in the frig..never thought about keeping the mix in the fridge.

Q: How long does it sit out before you use it?

Started today w/jojoba and nettles...IT'S GREEN....

tia


----------



## eshille (Jun 26, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Question... what is everyone's consistency. Is the mix more like a gel or a liquid?


 
My mix is liquid..


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 26, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Thanks so much!!  Can you tell me how much you use in your oil mixture? Do you include the powder before letting the oil sit or do you use it after the 3 days of infusion?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the questions.



Sorry. I  missed that part in my answer. what I do is warm my oil and all all of my herbs to it and let them infuse for a few hours (like overnight) or longer if you desire.....after the heat is turned off. I cover the pot of course. As for the Aloes powder, I add that last. then after everything is infused for a few hours, I strain well with used panty hose to get rid of the grains etc. My oil ends up being very dark. Hope this helps. bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 26, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Question... what is everyone's consistency.  Is the mix more like a gel or a liquid?



There's Prince with his ".....please"  body language. What an expressive man! He can sure 'cut them eyes'!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2008)

eshille said:


> My mix is liquid..


 
Okay. My mix has been "infusing" on the dashboard of my truck for a while but I didn't add the Aloe yet. I'm going to the BSS and get a bottle (like the one they use for hair dye). Did anyone leave their herbs in or is everyone straining theirs out?


----------



## MonaRae (Jun 26, 2008)

How do you apply it?  I put some in my hand and rub it across my finger tips and then message my scalp with it.


----------



## eshille (Jun 26, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Okay. My mix has been "infusing" on the dashboard of my truck for a while but I didn't add the Aloe yet. I'm going to the BSS and get a bottle (like the one they use for hair dye). Did anyone leave their herbs in or is everyone straining theirs out?


 

I strained my mix through a piece of cut panty hose..had a glob of herbs at the bottom of the glass jar.

I think I put too much on my scalp, used an applicator bottle...felt kinda runny for a while.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jun 26, 2008)

If you use the extracts do you need to infuse them or just really heat them a little to get the desired effect?  Anyone using capsules with the powder, are you able to strain that powder out, and is it necessary?


----------



## patient1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Okay. My mix has been "infusing" on the dashboard of my truck for a while but I didn't add the Aloe yet. I'm going to the BSS and get a bottle (like the one they use for hair dye). Did anyone leave their herbs in or is everyone straining theirs out?




If you want to keep the herbs in so that they keep infusing (in the style of some indian oil products) then simply put a piece of cheesecloth or pantyhose between the opening and your nozzle. Screw the nozzle over the strainer of choice. This is if you're using all dried herbs and oil without anything water-based. Water-based products can mold. If you're using it up VERY fast, you might be alright just keep an eye on it. 

hth,
p1


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 29, 2008)

eshille said:


> geeze...thx Sui..I just made my concoction w/the aloe to keep in the frig..never thought about keeping the mix in the fridge.
> 
> Q: How long does it sit out before you use it?
> 
> ...



I generally leave mine for three days before I pour off a little bit, but I just pour off like 2 ounces at a time, the rest I leave to soak in the herbs until it's all done. Mine gets pretty green too. I keep it in the fridge now with that kind of aloe gel, but if I use the aloe gel with the preservatives, I don't. Although I like the cold feeling, it lets me feel where I put it.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 29, 2008)

Wondering if anyone else gets the tingly feeling once you apply the oil to your scalp? I get it now after the second week of using this oil but don't recall the feeling the first week.


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 29, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Wondering if anyone else gets the tingly feeling once you apply the oil to your scalp? I get it now after the second week of using this oil but don't recall the feeling the first week.



how much growth have you gained from this?


----------



## eshille (Jun 29, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> I generally leave mine for three days before I pour off a little bit, but I just pour off like 2 ounces at a time, the rest I leave to soak in the herbs until it's all done. Mine gets pretty green too. I keep it in the fridge now with that kind of aloe gel, but if I use the aloe gel with the preservatives, I don't. Although I like the cold feeling, it lets me feel where I put it.


 
Sui...thx for the tip again...


----------



## eshille (Jun 29, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Wondering if anyone else gets the tingly feeling once you apply the oil to your scalp? I get it now after the second week of using this oil but don't recall the feeling the first week.


 
Yep...I got strange/different scalp feelings the minute I put it on. I'm using jojoba + nettles. 

I've decided to use the mixture the day/night before I poo, message it well, brush to stimulate my scalp further and call it a treatment...


----------



## Kimberly (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay, my brew is cooking right now...I have a couple of questions. 

First of all, I just realized that I forgot the aloe gel.  Is this a great big deal or should I just pick up some FOTE by the end of the infusion period?  How crucial is the aloe gel?  Is anyone doing the MoeGro without it?

Also, I got nettle tea bags because they didn't have it available loose while I was in the store.  Do you think those will work okay?  I put 6 of those in there.

Also, I got a stainless steel tea ball to put my loose herbs in.  Those holes are tiny.  Has anyone else used this as opposed to straining afterwards?  Like, just pull out the ball and the tea bags and I should have relatively clean oil, right?

Lastly, here is my mix....

6 nettle tea tea bags
.2 ounce horsetail herb
.1 ounce lavendar herb (hoping this will make it smell good)
about 1 1/4 evoo
about 1 1/4 grapeseed oil
about 1 cup organic soy oil
about 1/2 cup jojoba oil

When I take the jar off the stove, I plan to add a few drops of tea tree oil to the mix and I had thought about breaking some vitamin E capsules into it...or would the tea tree and vitamin E be too much stuff...?

TIA!


----------



## LilBrownied (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey ladies,

So it's been a week and unfortunately, I don't think I got half an inch, but may be I did get some growth. My before pictures are on another computer, so when it's emailed to me I'll post the before and after. 

I'm going to try again with a stronger infusion.


----------



## Kimberly (Jun 29, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> So it's been a week and unfortunately, I don't think I got half an inch, but may be I did get some growth. My before pictures are on another computer, so when it's emailed to me I'll post the before and after.
> 
> I'm going to try again with a stronger infusion.



How will you make it stronger?  Less oil?  More herbs?  Longer infusion time?


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 29, 2008)

eshille said:


> Yep...I got strange/different scalp feelings the minute I put it on. I'm using jojoba + nettles.
> 
> I've decided to use the mixture the day/night before I poo, message it well, brush to stimulate my scalp further and call it a treatment...



Im feeling a SLIGHT tingling sensation all over. How wonderful.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 29, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> Okay, my brew is cooking right now...I have a couple of questions.
> 
> First of all, I just realized that I forgot the aloe gel.  Is this a great big deal or should I just pick up some FOTE by the end of the infusion period?  How crucial is the aloe gel?  Is anyone doing the MoeGro without it?
> 
> ...



I think you need the aloe to condition your scalp and like, help keep your scalp health up so the oil can do its thing properly. I don't remember exactly, but I think on nappturality someone did not use aloe in theirs and did not have such good results. I don't remember if they were asking and the originator told them it won't work or if they went ahead and did it without and were complaining after, but long story short, it is advised to have the aloe. If you have the time to test it lol, you can try, I mean nothing is written in stone. Your tea ball sounds like a good idea, but a question, are you taking it out after "cooking" or are you leaving it in there for the three days? I added peppermint to mine afterwards as an attempt to replace the massaging action, but it didn't work. It still left me with around .25 in the week. I was planning to try peppermint+massaging this week, but I put in kinky twists for the first time, and massaging would most likely result in my twists slipping out onto the floor lol. I couldn't say if adding all those other things would have negative effects, kind of make it cancel out or something, again, this would be you experimenting. Make sure to take pictures or measure, some sort of documentation so you can tweak your next batch accordingly until you find out what reaps the best results. Also, keep us updated so we can learn from your experiences.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 29, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> Okay, my brew is cooking right now...I have a couple of questions.
> 
> First of all, I just realized that I forgot the aloe gel.  Is this a great big deal or should I just pick up some FOTE by the end of the infusion period?  How crucial is the aloe gel?  Is anyone doing the MoeGro without it?
> 
> ...



I think you need the aloe to condition your scalp and like, help keep your scalp health up so the oil can do its thing properly. I don't remember exactly, but I think on nappturality someone did not use aloe in theirs and did not have such good results. I don't remember if they were asking and the originator told them it won't work or if they went ahead and did it without and were complaining after, but long story short, it is advised to have the aloe. If you have the time to test it lol, you can try, I mean nothing is written in stone. Your tea ball sounds like a good idea, but a question, are you taking it out after "cooking" or are you leaving it in there for the three days +? I added peppermint to mine afterwards as an attempt to replace the massaging action, but it didn't work. It still left me with around .25 in the week. I was planning to try peppermint+massaging this week, but I put in kinky twists for the first time, and massaging would most likely result in my twists slipping out onto the floor lol. I couldn't say if adding all those other things would have negative effects, kind of make it cancel out or something, again, this would be you experimenting. Make sure to take pictures or measure, some sort of documentation so you can tweak your next batch accordingly until you find out what reaps the best results. Also, keep us updated so we can learn from your experiences.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 29, 2008)

I have to say I think this is the best safest growth aides I have heard about so far, well the sulfur ones seem ok too

Me having posted the ingredients of African pride, all herbal with similar ingredients previously that I used years ago! 


I agree with the use of this one being safe and approve  (if anyone cares) hahhaha

just the horsetail not good for high blood pressure right? but this could be adjusted easily. make sure your getting the highest qaulity Horsetail/shavegrass, dont skimp or go cheap with this ladies! 

I read some have nicotine, yall dont need a nictotine patch on your heads right?


grow on ladies! and best of luck!


----------



## eshille (Jun 29, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Im feeling a SLIGHT tingling sensation all over. *How wonderful*.


 
Yep and straight from Mother Nature. I bought some Lavender EO to add for fragrance 'cause it needs it....

Happy Growing...


----------



## eshille (Jun 29, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> *I have to say I think this is the best safest growth aides I have heard about so far, well the sulfur ones seem ok too.*
> 
> Me having posted the ingredients of African pride, all herbal with similar ingredients previously that I used years ago!
> 
> ...


 
I agree w/the bold...ladies do need to research herbs used for any concoction...oil infusions or tea rinses.


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 29, 2008)

eshille said:


> Yep and straight from Mother Nature. I bought some Lavender EO to add for fragrance 'cause it needs it....
> 
> Happy Growing...



heck yeah. this ish stinks. Its runny. ick. If I get results like her [email protected][email protected]? I dont care WHAT it smells like.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jun 29, 2008)

I just put mine on the brew tonight so I will be starting this on Wed. night.  

I'm also using the B4A ADP line to see if I can up my growth.  I had to let the MN go for now.  I had too much ish going on.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 29, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I have to say I think this is the best safest growth aides I have heard about so far, well the sulfur ones seem ok too
> 
> Me having posted the ingredients of African pride, all herbal with similar ingredients previously that I used years ago!
> 
> ...



How did you use the African Pride? After a wash? Is it watery? Creamy? Thanks, as always!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 29, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> How did you use the African Pride? After a wash? Is it watery? Creamy? Thanks, as always!



I Poured it over my head basically just about daily.  As A water replacement for wetness, cause its a watery leave in. I loved it ALOT! dang I should own the company by now, that and Always 911


But I ended up getting away from watery leave ins to more creamy ones , but I know its good!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 29, 2008)

repost of the ingredients

Ingredients

African Pride Herbal Liquid Complex (Indian Hemp, Nettle, Rosemary, Burdock, Birch, Rose Hips, Irish Moss, Coltsfoot, Wild Cherry Bark, Dandelion, Elder Flowers, Shave Grass, Echinacea), Aloe Vera, PEG 8, Dimethicone Copolyol, Collagen, DL Panthenol, Allantoin, Cetyl Pyridinium Chloride, PEG 75 Lanolin, Polyquaternium 10, Fragrance, Propylene Glycol, DMDM Hydantoin, Methyl Paraben, Propyl Paraben, Dissodium EDTA, Diazolidinyl Urea.


----------



## Kimberly (Jun 29, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> I think you need the aloe to condition your scalp and like, help keep your scalp health up so the oil can do its thing properly. I don't remember exactly, but I think on nappturality someone did not use aloe in theirs and did not have such good results. I don't remember if they were asking and the originator told them it won't work or if they went ahead and did it without and were complaining after, but long story short, it is advised to have the aloe. If you have the time to test it lol, you can try, I mean nothing is written in stone. Your tea ball sounds like a good idea, but a question, are you taking it out after "cooking" or are you leaving it in there for the three days +? I added peppermint to mine afterwards as an attempt to replace the massaging action, but it didn't work. It still left me with around .25 in the week. I was planning to try peppermint+massaging this week, but I put in kinky twists for the first time, and massaging would most likely result in my twists slipping out onto the floor lol. I couldn't say if adding all those other things would have negative effects, kind of make it cancel out or something, again, this would be you experimenting. Make sure to take pictures or measure, some sort of documentation so you can tweak your next batch accordingly until you find out what reaps the best results. Also, keep us updated so we can learn from your experiences.



Okay, thanks!  I'll get the aloe gel from the drugstore.  I think they carry the FOTE brand.

If you got .25 inch of newgrowth in a week, that's still phenomal, imo...that's an inch a month!  I think I could be happy with that  

I do think I will use more herbs in the next batch.  The scale they had by the loose herbs wasn't very good and I thought I had gotten full ounces of the lavendar and the horsetail until I got the register.  I'll fill my bags up next time.

And, no, I am not taking the ball out until after the infusion period.  Actually, I may do like someone else suggested and leave the herbs in there while taking out a couple of ounces at a time.  And, just in case I get the type of aloe gel that may go bad, I can add to that little bit and that would be enough to get me through a week at a time, I think.

I relaxed my hair this evening, I don't have a dryer for my dc's so I'm conditioning over night.  When I rinse in the morning, I'll take my starting pics.  My plan is to keep my ends baggied and my hair hidden inside a phony bun.  I may try to keep this up for about a year but the last time I tried, my hair ended up getting too long for my phonybuns and the ones that would fit were ridiculously huge.

Sorry I tend to ramble.


----------



## cocoagirl (Jun 29, 2008)

I feel like a hype or something, breathing all hard-excited about going to Whole Foods tomorrow to get me some Aloe and horsetail..and I just told myself yesterday that I wasn't going to buy one more dog gone' thang cuz I got all types of MN and shikakai under my sink that I ain't used in weeks.  This a da*n shame I tell ya!  I don't even know if this stuff I'm using currently for hair growth is even working....


----------



## lovedone_24 (Jun 30, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> repost of the ingredients
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> African Pride Herbal Liquid Complex (Indian Hemp, Nettle, Rosemary, Burdock, Birch, Rose Hips, Irish Moss, Coltsfoot, Wild Cherry Bark, Dandelion, Elder Flowers, Shave Grass, Echinacea), Aloe Vera, PEG 8, Dimethicone Copolyol, Collagen, DL Panthenol, Allantoin, Cetyl Pyridinium Chloride, PEG 75 Lanolin, Polyquaternium 10, Fragrance, Propylene Glycol, DMDM Hydantoin, Methyl Paraben, Propyl Paraben, Dissodium EDTA, Diazolidinyl Urea.


Definitely looks like a good first line of ingredients.  I think I'm going to not be lazy and try to make my own, but if I just can't make it off my behind I'm getting some of this....


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 30, 2008)

lovedone_24 said:


> Definitely looks like a good first line of ingredients.  I think I'm going to not be lazy and try to make my own, but if I just can't make it off my behind I'm getting some of this....



yeah making it yourself will control your own concentrations! Besides this stuff is good, and I used it for years but after all those years it topped off and just didnt do like it used to and actually made it hard to manage at times. I could revisit again now though because its been years. But I see why now,  it has collagen , thats not bad, but repeated use over time? no wonder it started to become unruly and hard to deal with. I did a good thing when I started to leave this and grease alone! But it did what it did while it did it!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 30, 2008)

oh and remember ya'll Aloe Vera has Collagen (protein) too

although its mild it coming from the Aloe vera, it wont do much harm , it would take time, so ante up the moisture treatments inbetween too with this!  

you cant go wrong doing that N E way!
Good luck ladies! HHG!


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> Okay, thanks!  I'll get the aloe gel from the drugstore.  I think they carry the FOTE brand.
> 
> If you got .25 inch of newgrowth in a week, that's still phenomal, imo...that's an inch a month!  I think I could be happy with that
> 
> ...



Thats what I do, I just pour out enough for a week or so, I don't know, as much as I can pour until my hand gets tired of holding the jar up, into the application bottle, and then add the aloe to the applicator bottle and go my way, I don't make a big pre prepared amount. I like it that way, cause by the end of my main batch, its like...hella potent.



Also, what does yours smell like cieramichele and eshille? Mine smells like tea, it doesn't smell bad at all. I can only smell it if I try to smell it in the bottle or on my fingers after I rub my scalp. I find it peculiar that yours smells, unless you just don't like the smell of tea or something and it smells the same lol. What oil are you using too, that may have an effect.


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 30, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Thats what I do, I just pour out enough for a week or so, I don't know, as much as I can pour until my hand gets tired of holding the jar up, into the application bottle, and then add the aloe to the applicator bottle and go my way, I don't make a big pre prepared amount. I like it that way, cause by the end of my main batch, its like...hella potent.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what does yours smell like cieramichele and eshille? Mine smells like tea, it doesn't smell bad at all. I can only smell it if I try to smell it in the bottle or on my fingers after I rub my scalp. I find it peculiar that yours smells, unless you just don't like the smell of tea or something and it smells the same lol. What oil are you using too, that may have an effect.



I cant describe the smell. I followed the directions except I used liquid horsetail 2 oz from vitamin shoppe.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 30, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I cant describe the smell. I followed the directions except I used liquid horsetail 2 oz from vitamin shoppe.



so liquid horsetail and jojoba? Do either of the products smell similar to the smell on their own or is it just when you combine them and let them sit out they start stinking?


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 30, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> so liquid horsetail and jojoba? Do either of the products smell similar to the smell on their own or is it just when you combine them and let them sit out they start stinking?



horsetail straight out the bottle was like erplexed. Jojoba, no smell.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 30, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> horsetail straight out the bottle was like erplexed. Jojoba, no smell.



I'm going to smell my herb and see if I can describe. Cause maybe its something in the liquid-extract-ingness, that makes it smell different.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 30, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> oh and remember ya'll Aloe Vera has Collagen (protein) too
> 
> although its mild it coming from the Aloe vera, it wont do much harm , it would take time, so ante up the moisture treatments inbetween too with this!
> 
> ...



I purchased aloe vera powder today from the health food store. I feel more comfortable using that rather than the gel or liquid. All natural products. Very expensive, but I feel good knowing that everything I have and will use is straight up natural ingredients.

1. Aloe Vera powder
2. Rosemary leaf
3. Horsetail leaf
4. Nettle leaf
5. Arnica leaf
6. Macadamian nut oil

These are the ingredients I will use...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 30, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> There's Prince with his ".....please"  body language. What an expressive man! He can sure 'cut them eyes'!



He's a trip, isn't he? Dats ma' boy!!


----------



## eshille (Jun 30, 2008)

Sui...my mixture has what I would call a heavy smell, kinda unusual..reminds me of the Ayurveda oils but much less perfumy. I added lavender eo today and that cut the scent drastically...even made it bearable.... Don't like stinky hair....

I also followed directions, used organic nettle tea leaves...maybe it's in the processing of that product...the next batch I make I'll either use the actual raw herb or nettles extract.

Thanks again for all of your tips and support...

HHG


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 30, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> repost of the ingredients
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> African Pride Herbal Liquid Complex (Indian Hemp, Nettle, Rosemary, Burdock, Birch, Rose Hips, Irish Moss, Coltsfoot, Wild Cherry Bark, Dandelion, Elder Flowers, Shave Grass, Echinacea), Aloe Vera, PEG 8, Dimethicone Copolyol, Collagen, DL Panthenol, Allantoin, Cetyl Pyridinium Chloride, PEG 75 Lanolin, Polyquaternium 10, Fragrance, Propylene Glycol, DMDM Hydantoin, Methyl Paraben, Propyl Paraben, Dissodium EDTA, Diazolidinyl Urea.



I picked some up today and added to a spray bottle. I use it when I do my buns and after my CW. I'll spritz a little if needed. I like the ingredients for this stuff and thank you so much again!


----------



## Kimberly (Jun 30, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Thats what I do, I just pour out enough for a week or so, I don't know, as much as I can pour until my hand gets tired of holding the jar up, into the application bottle, and then add the aloe to the applicator bottle and go my way, I don't make a big pre prepared amount. I like it that way, cause by the end of my main batch, its like...hella potent.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what does yours smell like cieramichele and eshille? *Mine smells like tea*, it doesn't smell bad at all. I can only smell it if I try to smell it in the bottle or on my fingers after I rub my scalp. I find it peculiar that yours smells, unless you just don't like the smell of tea or something and it smells the same lol. What oil are you using too, that may have an effect.



Mine smells like tea, too.  Even with the Lavendar herb added.  Next time, more lavendar. 

eta: I have a tendency when I have leftover oil and stuff on my hands to rub it on my knees and elbows   Anybody see a problem with this?  I am so impatient and went dipping into my jar tonight...


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, I made my batch using horsetail, nettle leaf and Macadamia Nut Oil.  I really can't tell if the horsetail or the nettle leaf gives off an odor because the macadamia nut oil is soooooo overpowering!!  It smells just like peanuts or some kind of nuts.  I want to add something to it to cut down on the smell, but I'm scared that it will make it worse.  I should have gone with the Jojoba oil instead.  That's what I'll do next time.  

I do have a few questions:  how often are you all washing your hair while using this mix?  Is it safe to wash my hair 2x per week?  Or will that hinder the effects?


----------



## eshille (Jul 1, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Okay, I made my batch using horsetail, nettle leaf and Macadamia Nut Oil. I really can't tell if the horsetail or the nettle leaf gives off an odor because the macadamia nut oil is soooooo overpowering!! It smells just like peanuts or some kind of nuts. I want to add something to it to cut down on the smell, but I'm scared that it will make it worse. I should have gone with the Jojoba oil instead. That's what I'll do next time.
> 
> I do have a few questions: how often are you all washing your hair while using this mix? Is it safe to wash my hair 2x per week? Or will that hinder the effects?


 

I do understand what you mean about the smell. I used lavender eo which has growth stimulating properties to mask the jojoba+nettles fumes!

You want the oils to penetrate the scalp, there should be no reason you cannot wash 2x per week. I remember the op stating that mac nut oil takes a couple of days to penetrate as opposed to jojoba so just watch how long it takes and work around that.

Sui can probably give you some further assistance...she's been super.

HHG


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 1, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Okay, I made my batch using horsetail, nettle leaf and Macadamia Nut Oil.  I really can't tell if the horsetail or the nettle leaf gives off an odor because the macadamia nut oil is soooooo overpowering!!  It smells just like peanuts or some kind of nuts.  I want to add something to it to cut down on the smell, but I'm scared that it will make it worse.  I should have gone with the Jojoba oil instead.  That's what I'll do next time.
> 
> I do have a few questions:  how often are you all washing your hair while using this mix?  Is it safe to wash my hair 2x per week?  Or will that hinder the effects?



lol thanks eshille...I figure we're all in this together, and I want everybody to get crazy results, otherwise, whats the point?

Miss cherokee, I use olive oil as a base, so it's not so light as jojoba, but probably not as heavy as macadamia nut oil. I tried the jojoba first, and I did get good results, however it is so expensive I had to eventually cut it with olive, and then completely use olive oil. I am purchasing the oils I am going to use in the version I want to sell this week, and I am thinking about getting a liter of olive and a liter of jojoba. Also, I (well not any more since I'm in kinky twists) would co wash every day and apply it to my scalp. right after. I guess the rule would just be if you wash it off your scalp, apply it back on and you'll be straight. Even sometimes when I would want to wet my hair, but am too lazy to apply this stuff back on, I would just rinse my hair gently and try not to disturb my scalp, but as long as there is some scalp touching going on that can rub off the oil, I would apply it back on.


Are there any results yet? I would really like to see how its going for those using just nettle. I would like to offer that too for our sisters with blood pressure problems and would just like to hear if its doing well also?


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 1, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> Mine smells like tea, too.  Even with the Lavendar herb added.  Next time, more lavendar.
> 
> eta: *I have a tendency when I have leftover oil and stuff on my hands to rub it on my knees and elbows   Anybody see a problem with this?  I am so impatient and went dipping into my jar tonight..*.




lol I don't see why there should be a problem lol, its all natural herb infused oil. Maybe you even stumbled on to something. Let me know if you wake up next week with baby smooth knees and elbows


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jul 1, 2008)

eshille said:


> I do understand what you mean about the smell. I used lavender eo which has growth stimulating properties to mask the jojoba+nettles fumes!
> 
> You want the oils to penetrate the scalp, there should be no reason you cannot wash 2x per week. I remember the op stating that mac nut oil takes a couple of days to penetrate as opposed to jojoba so just watch how long it takes and work around that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response eshille.  I just made the batch last week and I put my aloe vera gel in the mixture Sunday night.  I was intending to use it last night, but forgot about it.  I'll be using it today and won't wash my hair again until Thursday, so that's why I was asking if it was okay.  I'll try it for a month and see what results I get.  


Sui Topi said:


> lol thanks eshille...I figure we're all in this together, and I want everybody to get crazy results, otherwise, whats the point?
> 
> Miss cherokee, I use olive oil as a base, so it's not so light as jojoba, but probably not as heavy as macadamia nut oil. I tried the jojoba first, and I did get good results, however it is so expensive I had to eventually cut it with olive, and then completely use olive oil. I am purchasing the oils I am going to use in the version I want to sell this week, and I am thinking about getting a liter of olive and a liter of jojoba. Also, I (well not any more since I'm in kinky twists) would co wash every day and apply it to my scalp. right after. I guess the rule would just be if you wash it off your scalp, apply it back on and you'll be straight. Even sometimes when I would want to wet my hair, but am too lazy to apply this stuff back on, I would just rinse my hair gently and try not to disturb my scalp, but as long as there is some scalp touching going on that can rub off the oil, I would apply it back on.
> 
> ...


Sui, thanks for the advice.  I may have to use the EVOO too.  But I thought OO didn't penetrate the scalp as well as Jojoba or Macadamia Nut oils?  If it works for you then I may just have to give it a try.  I don't have any results because I will start using mine today.  I'm going to take before and after photos after a month's worth of usage, so I'll report at the end of the month.  Since today is the 1st, this will be the perfect opportunity for a test run.


----------



## Kimberly (Jul 1, 2008)

Since I plan to apply the oil nightly, I will continue to wash and cw as usual.

Mine smells like tea.

eta:



> lol I don't see why there should be a problem lol, its all natural herb infused oil. Maybe you even stumbled on to something. Let me know if you wake up next week with baby smooth knees and elbows



For some reason I imagined waking up with hairy knees and elbows


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay, so I started using mine last night.  I swear, I kept checking to see if any nuts were lying around me (it's really a strong odor).  I could smell it right up until I went to bed, but I'm guessing the smell just faded away because when I woke up this morning, I could no longer smell it.  My plan is to use it 2x per week, after each wash day.  I'm doing a test run for the entire month.  So, I'll report my progress at the end of this month.


----------



## eshille (Jul 2, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> For some reason I imagined waking up with hairy knees and elbows


----------



## eshille (Jul 2, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Okay, so I started using mine last night. I swear, I kept checking to see if any nuts were lying around me (it's really a strong odor). I could smell it right up until I went to bed, but I'm guessing the smell just faded away because when I woke up this morning, I could no longer smell it. My plan is to use it 2x per week, after each wash day. I'm doing a test run for the entire month. So, I'll report my progress at the end of this month.


 
miss _cherokee...I'll be looking forward to those pics...here's to success.

I've decided to long range this concoction, tweak it a little and use it as a permanent part of my regimen. The ingredients are both hair and scalp nourishing. I was 
sitting here thinking that jojoba+nettles+lavender+aloe vera are all great ingredients to use as a hot oil treatment w/my steamer...on my scalp and hair. 
Who knows it might speed up any growth benefits. Anyhoo...that's the _plam_....

HHG


----------



## kandegirl (Jul 2, 2008)

This recipe sounds good. I wonder does it smell like Wild Growth Oil. That stuff smells strong too and it has some of the same ingredients.

Now ya'll are going to have me in Whole Foods again!!!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jul 2, 2008)

eshille said:


> miss _cherokee...I'll be looking forward to those pics...here's to success.
> 
> I've decided to long range this concoction, tweak it a little and use it as a permanent part of my regimen. The ingredients are both hair and scalp nourishing. I was
> sitting here thinking that jojoba+nettles+lavender+aloe vera are all great ingredients to use as a hot oil treatment w/my steamer...on my scalp and hair.
> ...


Make sure to keep us posted on the results!  I may just have to add some lavendar or some kind of fragrant oil to my mix.  That nutty smell is just too much for me right now.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm infusing my oil using a slow-cooker right now for a few hours or so.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 2, 2008)

*Patiently waiting on the progress thread*


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 3, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> *Patiently waiting on the progress thread*


 

You and me both...lol..


----------



## missnappylady (Jul 4, 2008)

subscribing...

Any updates?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 4, 2008)

Keep this thang bumped, ladies. I'm curious for updates!! Soui??!


----------



## ebonysweetie (Jul 7, 2008)

for results.


----------



## mj11051 (Jul 7, 2008)

I use this oil weekly and yes my hair has grown. But for me I use it for hair health. I find that healthy hair grows.


----------



## naskat (Jul 7, 2008)

I filled a mason jar with BB Growth Oil, olive oil, and then a little Lisa's Hair Exilir for a sweet smell. I put two tablespoons each of horsetail and nettle leaf. I let it sit in a boiling pot for a minute, and then left it on top of the frig. I also let it sit ontop of the stove when I baked chicken yesterday, so I hope it infused enough. It has a wonderful smell to it and the oil is very light.Also, the BB Growth Oil has peppermint, horsetail, nettle, oat grass, and other herbal extracts in it. It is made in olive, and canola oil. I want to try it out tonight since its been infusing for five days now.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey ladies what's the word? 

I started using this last week...3 times a week.  

I'm in braids right now but I measured just before I braided up at 4.25 inches.  I'll measure again Aug 7. 

How are that rest of you...I hear crickets in here LOL.


----------



## LaNecia (Jul 8, 2008)

I've had a batch on 'brew' for about two weeks now. I've been sporadic with my use, started out daily but has been more like every two or three days since preparing for the movers to come. I'm making some before they get here so I have it on hand while traveling. I love the way it makes my new growth so soft, that can't be beat with anything else I've used so far.

VWV


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 8, 2008)

Any more results ladies?! I took out the kinky twists a week later, because I couldn't get a good massage in and I didn't want to hinder my growth. I was thinking about getting a lace wig, but my measurements are too small for most stock wigs, and in the time it will take to get it made and sent, I may as well just put 200% effort into my hair with this growth oil, and I can try to make 3-4 inches in the 6-8 weeks. (sounds crazy I know, but I may as well try to push it). So far, I've been applying the oil with at least 5 minute scalp massages daily. My scalp really feels like its getting a workout, so I am excited to see where I will be in August when I will take a pass on my ruler challenge.
I really wanna see some more result pics!!! I just want to make sure I am not crazy and my hair is really growing like this.

Also ladies, I don't know how much I can stress this, but please remember to do your scalp massages, it will really really increase the results from this oil. I double my results with a daily scalp massage during the week. Do it at night before bed, and that way you won't mess up your hairstyle. I also put my head between my knees to do it, I think I read on SouthernTease's email updates that she does that to get blood circulating down there. I don't know if that really is better, but over all with scalp massages and hair growth, they really makes a difference! I have a feeling it is a factor in CandyC's 2"+ that one time. I think she got it in like 20 days or something, I don't remember. But she says she scritches forr like atleast 10 minutes when she does her ayurvedic ish


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive been doing this for over a week(since June 28th) and only missed 2 days I think. In some areas I got 4.25 - 4.30 and in some I have 4.5 - 4.60 . Some places like around my hairline is barely over 4". Its also a different "type". maybe its how I applied it? I started off with 4 inches all over my head. Now I have over 4" and july 26th would have been my date to get 4 inches according my 1/2 per month growth rate.

Im about to start on the second half but I will alternate that with my new experimental homemade mix.

Now I dont have to buy any other topicals! No ovation, no MT, nothing else. All I have to do is do my stritch/apply b4 bed. Only takes 3 minutes. 

ETA: I have to drop the ruler challenge


----------



## eshille (Jul 8, 2008)

VWVixxen said:


> I've had a batch on 'brew' for about two weeks now. I've been sporadic with my use, started out daily but has been more like every two or three days since preparing for the movers to come. I'm making some before they get here so I have it on hand while traveling. *I love the way it makes my new growth so soft, that can't be beat with anything else I've used so far.*
> 
> VWV


 
The bold part is so true for me. I started rubbing it (nettles+jojoba+lavender+aloe) on my strands also and my hair is the softest it has been in a very long time. 

It's my keeper...growth or no growth...


----------



## eshille (Jul 8, 2008)

double post


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok...I feel dumb but I'm glad we got this thread. 

I was doing 3x a week...but I'm going to do it nightly like you ladies. 

I can't wait to see everyone's pix.  

Any noticble side effects other than soft hair?  



I'm struggling to keep up on the no ruler challenge...that's the only reason I kinky twisted it up...I miss my TA though


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been using it for about 3 weeks now but have not really been consistent for the last week but I'm definitely back on it daily now. I have gotten growth but my hair is in a twa so it's a little hard to tell via measuring. Once I get more length then I will post my pictures but it is definitely very moisturizing and defines my coils. I always message my scalp when I apply it and get a nice tingle out of it too so yeah it's a keep regardless.


----------



## PuddingPop (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi everyone.  I have a batch brewing at home.  It should be ready for use today but I may wait until tomorrow.  Heres the mix I used:

about 6oz grapeseed oil
1 tsp chamomille ( sp?)
2 tsp rosemary
2 tbls horsetail
Now I just have to pick up some aloe gel
I plan to start using it by the end of the week.  I'll post a starting pic before then.  I just did a touch up yesterday so I should be able to tell prette easily if this oil is giving me some growth.

Oh, and for anyone who had trouble finding the horsetail and other herbs, another place to look is your local Hispanic/ Ethnic supermarket.  The ones we have here in Jersey are called Supremo or Twin City supermarket.  They have a herb section like you wouldnt believe.  You'll be very surprised by what goodies you can find in these types of stores.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 9, 2008)

PuddingPop said:


> Hi everyone.  I have a batch brewing at home.  It should be ready for use today but I may wait until tomorrow.  Heres the mix I used:
> 
> about 6oz grapeseed oil
> 1 tsp chamomille ( sp?)
> ...



Be careful with the grapeseed oil, a member on nappturality found when making this mixture, the oil evaporated. I guess you can just put more than you need, but you may not want to waste it. Olive oil is really good too.



I'm so happy to hear others are getting results too. I thought I was nuts. Ciera, I'm struggling with that ruler challenge too. Especially after washing, my hair feels so much longer I just want to check


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 9, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Be careful with the grapeseed oil, a member on nappturality found when making this mixture, the oil evaporated. I guess you can just put more than you need, but you may not want to waste it. Olive oil is really good too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy to hear others are getting results too. I thought I was nuts. Ciera, I'm struggling with that ruler challenge too. Especially after washing, my hair feels so much longer I just want to check



Lmao I need to find that challenge so I can tell them I dropped out.


----------



## PuddingPop (Jul 9, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Be careful with the grapeseed oil, a member on nappturality found when making this mixture, the oil evaporated. I guess you can just put more than you need, but you may not want to waste it. Olive oil is really good too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy to hear others are getting results too. I thought I was nuts. Ciera, I'm struggling with that ruler challenge too. Especially after washing, my hair feels so much longer I just want to check


 

Thanks for the info.  Glad I didnt make too much with the grapeseed oil.   Just strained my first batch a little while ago.   I'll let everyone know if it evaporates on me too.


----------



## robot. (Jul 9, 2008)

uh oh, Sui, what happened to your new topic?


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 10, 2008)

The mods said that it was inappropriate because its like advertising on the forum, and I am not a sponsor, which is perfectly fair. I asked if it would be appropriate if I put it on the product exchange board, but I don't think they got a chance to check their PMs yet (lol not everyone is on here 24/7 like me...I think they have lives). I think I'll put it in my fotki though.


----------



## robot. (Jul 10, 2008)

ahh, i see, i see.  i hope you're able to put it out there somehow - it looks like a great growth aid. be sure to keep me posted, please!

and i've been wanting to say this for a while... Sailor Saturn! she was my favorite! -nerd-


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 10, 2008)

ROBOTxcore said:


> ahh, i see, i see.  i hope you're able to put it out there somehow - it looks like a great growth aid. be sure to keep me posted, please!
> 
> and i've been wanting to say this for a while... Sailor Saturn! she was my favorite! -nerd-



I put it in product exchange, they said it would be cool, just to be very careful not to cross the line and be advertising. Also, you can PM me if you want more info, or check out the fotki


----------



## missnappylady (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not using the Aloe Vera because, if I keep the mix in the fridge, I'll forget to use it. Do you guys think it will make a difference?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jul 10, 2008)

missnappylady said:


> I'm not using the Aloe Vera because, if I keep the mix in the fridge, I'll forget to use it. Do you guys think it will make a difference?


No the Aloe Vera only aids in moisturizing not growth. I apply my aloe vera gel after I've applied my mixture and then again sometimes I do not use the aloe vera with it for some days


----------



## missnappylady (Jul 11, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> No the Aloe Vera only aids in moisturizing not growth. I apply my aloe vera gel after I've applied my mixture and then again sometimes I do not use the aloe vera with it for some days



OK. Thanks Chi Chi. 

I know myself too well. If I put it in the fridge.... out of sight out of mind. Also, I don't think I would like putting cold stuff on my head every day.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 11, 2008)

missnappylady said:


> OK. Thanks Chi Chi.
> 
> I know myself too well. If I put it in the fridge.... out of sight out of mind. Also, I don't think I would like putting cold stuff on my head every day.



Why don't you try that lily of the valley 99.something% aloe vera gel? It has a slight preservative so you can keep it out the fridge, but you still get the conditioning. If you scalp is well conditioned, it will most likely show more progress.


----------



## Zenobia61 (Jul 11, 2008)

BUMPING!!!! Any progress pics from anyone???


----------



## Lebiya (Jul 11, 2008)

Anymore updates?

Can someone please tell me if there is separate thread for RESULT updates on this mixture...please tell me, if not i will start one


----------



## Zenobia61 (Jul 11, 2008)

Go for it, Lebiya...I'M IMPATIENT..this just sounds so interesting,,,,,,,


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 11, 2008)

When everyone gets their stuff, I was hoping we could do like a challenge with everyone who is using it for a few months. But you guys have to make sure to remember and take pictures!


----------



## Lebiya (Jul 12, 2008)

Zenobia61 said:


> Go for it, Lebiya...I'M IMPATIENT..this just sounds so interesting,,,,,,,


 
Me too!!  

Hopefully this hasn't been done before: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5037305#post5037305


----------



## Petite One (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey all

I am trying out Moe's gro oil starting today. I took a few starting pics that I'll load onto my fotki soon. 

Simple reggie 

shampoo/conditioner combo(cream of nature)
Moe's gro oil
scritch- I reeeeally detest that word
Moe's shealoe for extra moisture- doubt I'll need it though
no heat
comb out and air dry.
I'll be adding the sheloe to my edges when my hair gets long enough and will probably do a roller set here and there but nothing other than that. Except maybe using my homemade clip-in extensions for when I'm feeling bald.

The only other thing I do for my hair is that I sleep on a satin pillowcase but I'm looking for a silk one or a silk scarf to replace it.

BTW, Moe is answering questions about her recipe in her fotki http://public.fotki.com/newmoe1/


----------



## cupcakes (Jul 13, 2008)

im interested in seeing some updates too


----------



## ~marti26. (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if anyone has used this mix with coconut oil. That seems to be pretty light. Also I've noticed that a couple people asked,(but I didn't see an answer) about using horsetail extraxt as opposed to using the herb. What do ya'll think.


----------



## hothair (Jul 13, 2008)

I was thinking of just incorporating this in my current reggie, I use a mix of vatika, evoo and castor oil to "grease" my scalp daily so I think I'll add some horsetail and let it steep and use it as my daily 'grease"


----------



## cupcakes (Jul 13, 2008)

ok i just did a search on another site and the results from this mix seem pretty impressive


----------



## Petite One (Jul 13, 2008)

~marti26. said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone has used this mix with coconut oil. That seems to be pretty light. Also I've noticed that a couple people asked,(but I didn't see an answer) about using horsetail extraxt as opposed to using the herb. What do ya'll think.


 
In the nappturality forum some ladies did use coconut oil and a couple others like castor oil and olive oil.  And some also used the horsetail extract, I don't recall them giving updates on the results though.  Moe said it should work but it appears she leans more toward using the herbs, bulk herbs if you can find them.


----------



## Petite One (Jul 13, 2008)

slimzz said:


> ok i just did a search on another site and the results from this mix seem pretty impressive


 
Me too, I was like whuuut?
Did you see the pic of the girl with kinky twists try it and her braids had grown out about an inch in just under a month?


----------



## cupcakes (Jul 14, 2008)

Petite One said:


> Me too, I was like whuuut?
> Did you see the pic of the girl with kinky twists try it and her braids had grown out about an inch in just under a month?


 
yea i think i am going to try it out.. ive been looking for an effective all natural alternative


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> When everyone gets their stuff, I was hoping we could do like a challenge with everyone who is using it for a few months. But you guys have to make sure to remember and take pictures!


 

Hey that's a good Idea! 

I'm In. lol 

I'm one inch from collarbone at my longest layer. Woot Woot.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 17, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Ive been doing this for over a week(since June 28th) and only missed 2 days I think. In some areas I got 4.25 - 4.30 and in some I have 4.5 - 4.60 . Some places like around my hairline is barely over 4". Its also a different "type". maybe its how I applied it? I started off with 4 inches all over my head. Now I have over 4" and july 26th would have been my date to get 4 inches according my 1/2 per month growth rate.
> 
> Im about to start on the second half but I will alternate that with my new experimental homemade mix.
> 
> ...



Ok, what in the world.... I cant be trippin.....
Now i DEFINITELY at LEAST have 4.5 everywhere and in some places 5" or slightly more.
I am GOING TO TAKE PICTURES THIS TIME.
this is bananas. I did however start exercising last tuesday


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 17, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Ok, what in the world.... I cant be trippin.....
> Now i DEFINITELY at LEAST have 4.5 everywhere and in some places 5" or slightly more.
> I am GOING TO TAKE PICTURES THIS TIME.
> this is bananas. I did however start exercising last tuesday


 

Girl you aint neva lied...this mix is the truth if you ask me.  I haven't measured BUT I put in kinky twists the same day I started this...you can clearly see a difference when I dont scritch compared to the week I did.  

I'm taking these K twists out after about 2 weeks.  I'm welcoming this growth though. 

STAPLE!  4 LIFE!!

So...Can we get a challenge or what? lol


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 17, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> Girl you aint neva lied...this mix is the truth if you ask me.  I haven't measured BUT I put in kinky twists the same day I started this...you can clearly see a difference when I dont scritch compared to the week I did.
> 
> I'm taking these K twists out after about 2 weeks.  I'm welcoming this growth though.
> 
> ...



Why oh WHY didnt I take pictures? I guess I didnt believe it would work.
make the challenge! 

I have to get my cameras timer to cooperate with me.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 17, 2008)

Girl I didnt' believe it would work either AND when I got the herbs in the mail I was thinking..."WTF did I just hop on this wagon" 

I"m glad I did. I've put MN to bed.


----------



## ~marti26. (Jul 17, 2008)

Petite One said:


> In the nappturality forum some ladies did use coconut oil and a couple others like castor oil and olive oil. And some also used the horsetail extract, I don't recall them giving updates on the results though. Moe said it should work but it appears she leans more toward using the herbs, bulk herbs if you can find them.


 
Ok, thanks.


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jul 19, 2008)

can someone make me some moe grow? i can pay with paypal....please, please please


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> can someone make me some moe grow? i can pay with paypal....please, please please



Sui has some available but if you have a vitamin shoppe in your town, I can help you with my recipe.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *I've read it there and in her fotki, but I haven't yet to tried it. Haven't been able to find the horsetail herbs NO WHERE!*


 
I found horsetail herbs on www.fromnaturewithlove.com if you shop online. We get a 5% discount there. Check the discount thread for the discount code.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm curious to know, what kind of aloe vera gel are you ladies using? Is it the store bought gel or is it fresh gel from the actual aloe plant? Or is either of them okay to be used for this recipe?

ETA:  Never mind I found some aloe I can use.


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jul 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Sui has some available but if you have a vitamin shoppe in your town, I can help you with my recipe.



i cant find a jar to make the ingredients in or all of the ingredients and.............i'm kinda lazy, so i don't know if i'll be making this myself


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=258187

Im about to post pictures of the ingredients I have.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> i cant find a jar to make the ingredients in or all of the ingredients and.............i'm kinda lazy, so i don't know if i'll be making this myself




i found a little jar at target.


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jul 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> i found a little jar at target.



well i guess i'll get off my lazy butt and go try to find the ingredients and such


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jul 19, 2008)

FYI...i know most average about .25 inches a week well I am averaging .25 in two weeks which is great for me because before I would only grow about .25 inches a month


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 20, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> FYI...i know most average about .25 inches a week well I am averaging .25 in two weeks which is great for me because before I would only grow about .25 inches a month



lol get in where you fit in...I naturally get .5 a month so you are right on schedule


----------



## eshille (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> i found a little jar at target.


 
I use my Pyrex measuring cup in a small skillet w/water to heat the herbs/jojoba then transfer it to a clean clear glass spice bottle to marinate. I was determined that jojoba and lavender eo were the only expenses I would incur on this adventure...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 31, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## Sui Topi (Sep 22, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Bump...



Yeah where is everybody at? I'm still using. I've gotten very very lazy over the past couple months, but I am trying to get back on the wagon.


----------



## 2themax (Sep 22, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet.  But will give it a try!  I'm desperate and sick and tired of it just staying at "almost" BSL.  Who knows?  Maybe we've found something here!


----------



## snowbal2200 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sui Topi hook me up.  Make me a batch please and IM me the cost please.   I want to try some too.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 30, 2008)

Still using. It's just that my next update isn't until December. I trimmed about an inch last week. Still APL.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm still using it but I put my hair in braids... Next week is when I will update with pics on the ng from my braids!


----------



## 2themax (Oct 1, 2008)

ChiChiStar said:


> Has Anyone tried the Moe Gro Recipe that is posted at the other natural hair board. The person who introduced the recipe says she gets 1/2 in a week using it and a lot of people are agreeing that it has increased their hair growth.  I'm going to give it a shot and buy the ingredients tomorrow.
> 
> It's basically horsetail herb infused in jojoba oil for 3 days and add aloe vera gel to it and apply to scalp every other day.
> 
> Anyone here tried it?



I'm starting tonight for the 1st time since it is the 1st of the month and I'll go from there & see what happens this month!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 1, 2008)

snowbal2200 said:


> Sui Topi hook me up.  Make me a batch please and IM me the cost please.   I want to try some too.




co-signing......


----------



## MissRissa (Oct 1, 2008)

has anybody used this with aloe juice?  man i ordered gel over the net from the vitamin shoppe and what they sent me was juice.  it has the same exact description as it does online but its pure liquid.  im not trying to wait till i get some gel.


----------



## PuddingPop (Oct 2, 2008)

Im still using it.  Not a faithfully as I was but I still put it on my scalp every wash day.  I have gotten good growth with it when I used it every other day.  
 I cut my hair in a ear length bob and shaved the back in the beginning of July and  by mid August my hair had already grown over the shaved area and the bob grew from the top of my ears to just past my ear lobes.  This is big for me because my hair normally grows very slow.
I have been taking pics all along.  Im going to stop being lazy and finally post them .


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm still using it too. But I'm in braids.

I like the fact that it makes my hair soft, the growth is just a bonus lol.


----------



## 2themax (Oct 7, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> has anybody used this with aloe juice?  man i ordered gel over the net from the vitamin shoppe and what they sent me was juice.  it has the same exact description as it does online but its pure liquid.  im not trying to wait till i get some gel.



Yes, I am.   It was by accident, but it appears to be the same thing except it isn't in a gel form.  I'm going to keep using at least for the rest of the month.  I've been using it every other day.  Don't want to scare you, but I'm already seeing some growth (not a lot - but some).  Never saw progress that quick!


----------



## MissRissa (Oct 7, 2008)

lol yeah ive been using my juice for the past week.  i wasn't trying to wait for another trip to the store or for another package to come in the mail, so the same night i posted the question, i just used the aloe juice.  i got some from sui and she put a bunch of peppermint oil in it and it smells super.  my daughter actually likes me to oil her hair for the first time ever.  and it makes your head feel so cool.  i'd continue to use it solely for those 2 reasons.  

i havent noticed anything adverse as of yet so ill continue with the aloe juice.  i have some aloe powder, i could try that too.  I've been only using it for a week but i think i'm going to straighten this weekend so that I can start tracking my growth since i'm a wash n goer.


----------



## Sui Topi (Oct 8, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> lol yeah ive been using my juice for the past week.  i wasn't trying to wait for another trip to the store or for another package to come in the mail, so the same night i posted the question, i just used the aloe juice.  i got some from sui and she put a bunch of peppermint oil in it and it smells super.  my daughter actually likes me to oil her hair for the first time ever.  and it makes your head feel so cool.  i'd continue to use it solely for those 2 reasons.
> 
> i havent noticed anything adverse as of yet so ill continue with the aloe juice.  i have some aloe powder, i could try that too.  I've been only using it for a week but i think i'm going to straighten this weekend so that I can start tracking my growth since i'm a wash n goer.




Hey, glad to hear it went through okay! I found out that fabiennd actually uses it without aloe anything and she says that it is working great for her too. When you straighten it, if you are going to use it, you should probably just use it in the oil form because it will make your roots puffy. Also, make sure to remember massage it in!


----------



## Anancy (Oct 21, 2008)

Guys, im going to be trying this growth oil because im on a mission to reach APL by the end of the year.  I've bought my ingredients and now im just waiting for it to infuse for the next 3 days.

I have created an album in my Fotki dedicated to this so that i can see if it really works.  I've added some pics of what i've done so far, and i'll be updating in a few days with starting pics of hair measurements then i'll be updating every 2 weeks.

Feel free to have a peek.  I thought i'd share because i don't think i've seen any progress pics, but if anybody has some i would love to see.


----------



## Anancy (Oct 23, 2008)

How long did you all leave the oil to heat up for?

Im not sure i left mine on the heat long enough, im thinking i might have to heat it back up again.  The reason is because, i pretty much took it out when the water boiled, the jar was warm but now im wondering if the oil actually got hot.

Also this smell that some of you have mentioned, i don't seem to have any smell, i used EVOO and it just smells like EVOO.

Shall i heat it again?  That shouldn't be a problem should it? erplexed


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 24, 2008)

Anancy said:


> How long did you all leave the oil to heat up for?
> 
> Im not sure i left mine on the heat long enough, im thinking i might have to heat it back up again. The reason is because, i pretty much took it out when the water boiled, the jar was warm but now im wondering if the oil actually got hot.
> 
> ...


 

you didn't let it infuse long enough. i let mine infuse in a crock pot on low overnight. if i use the water bath method i let my herbs infuse for 4 hours in the hot water.

i think you should heat it again. you should be able to smell the herbs in the oil


----------



## Mama Cita (Oct 29, 2008)

I HOPE YOU READ THIS SUI TOP:
I WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW I RECIEVED THE BOX, NOTHING SPILLED SO YOU KNOW I AM VERY HAPPY!! UMM QUESTION THOUGH, HOW DO I STORE THE BOTTLES AND HOW DO I APPLLY IT?  THANK YOU SO MUCH I WILL TAKE A BEFORE PIC AND KEEP TRACK OF MY GROWTH...  THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## empressri (Oct 29, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> has anybody used this with aloe juice?  man i ordered gel over the net from the vitamin shoppe and what they sent me was juice.  it has the same exact description as it does online but its pure liquid.  im not trying to wait till i get some gel.




this is the one i use, but it does get liquidy at room temp.

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.js...=aloe+vera&origkw=aloe+vera&parentPage=search


----------



## Jhunt-smith (Dec 19, 2008)

Just an FYI:: after boiling mine for about 2-3 minutes, i put my mix (evoo + peppermint  + nettle + horsetail) in a candle warmer to infuse longer...


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 28, 2008)

Oooh, subscribing!


----------



## ibeleevenme (Dec 30, 2008)

Omg, where is everyone finding this horsetail?  At any rate, I'm willing to try it, but can anyone out there tell me exactly how to mix this stuff up?


----------



## Anancy (Dec 30, 2008)

ibeleevenme said:


> Omg, where is everyone finding this horsetail?  At any rate, I'm willing to try it, but can anyone out there tell me exactly how to mix this stuff up?



You can pretty much find horsetail from any good health food store, some places may call it shavegrass as well.

The general rule for this recipe is to: 
1. Mix the oil and herbs into a mason jar or a jar with a lid.
2. Place the jar in a pot of boiling water and let the oil heat (i found that it was best to let the oil infuse on a low heat for several hours).
3. Remove jar from pot and let it sit for 3 days.  Others have left theirs for weeks.
4. Strain and pour the oil into a squirt applicator bottle and add the aloe vera gel/liquid.
5. Shake well and you're good to use.

If you are using a light oil like jojoba oil massage your scalp everyday, but if you use a thick oil like castor oil then use sparingly.

Hope that helps, i've got pics in my Fotki as well.

It's a nice mixture but unfortunately i haven't been consistent with it to tell if it works.


----------



## empressri (Dec 31, 2008)

ibeleevenme said:


> Omg, where is everyone finding this horsetail?  At any rate, I'm willing to try it, but can anyone out there tell me exactly how to mix this stuff up?




http://public.fotki.com/EmpressRi/hair-concoctions-an/mommy-moes-moegrow-oil!/


----------



## PuddingPop (Dec 31, 2008)

ibeleevenme said:


> Omg, where is everyone finding this horsetail? At any rate, I'm willing to try it, but can anyone out there tell me exactly how to mix this stuff up?


 
I got my horsetail from my local Hispanic supermarket.  Its called Supremo or Twin City here in Jersey but im sure any ethnic supermarket would have it.


----------



## ladytee2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a hard time finding horsetail ordering from here http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/. But since I live in what is termed "little mehico" I am going to hit up the hispanic markets when I run out.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sui Topi, are you still making this for folks???


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 15, 2009)

FYI....vitamin shoppe carries the horsetail herb I picked mine up yesterday...making mine tonight!

ETA:  I purchased rosemary oil and nettle today as well....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 15, 2009)

I just put horsetail extract and rosemary extract in my MT mix!


----------



## 1babydimple (Mar 15, 2009)

I get all my herbs from these 2 online stores. Just checked and they both have horsetail.
*Puritan's Pride *has a buy1 get one free sale.
http://www.puritan.com/pages/iq.asp?SearchText=horsetail

*Vitacost.com *is an online store that gives good deals, also they carry the horsetail oil.
http://www.vitacost.com/Horsetail-1?csrc=PPCYAH-horsetail&s_kwcid=TC-2271-297184543511-S-44217380511

Never tried Moe's but it sounds like a good mix. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress ladies.


----------



## baddison (Mar 18, 2009)

I want to make my oil....do you think I can get the horsetail & nettle at my local vitamin shoppe???erplexed


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 18, 2009)

baddison said:


> I want to make my oil....do you think I can get the horsetail & nettle at my local vitamin shoppe???erplexed


 
I think so. Nettle tea should defintely be there.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 18, 2009)

baddison said:


> I want to make my oil....do you think I can get the horsetail & nettle at my local vitamin shoppe???erplexed


 
I got the horsetail herb from vitamine shoppe, but I didn't look for the Nettle.....


----------



## 2themax (Mar 18, 2009)

I tried it and it did NOTHING for me.  Not to sound discouraging, but just tellin the truth.  I made it, let it sit in the sun for several hours, etc. began using it for over a month and all I got was NO Change.  Maybe I didn't use it for long enough.  Anyway, I put it to rest


----------



## Lebiya (Apr 13, 2009)

....BUMP!!!!


----------



## Zay-neey (Apr 13, 2009)

2themax said:


> I tried it and it did NOTHING for me.  Not to sound discouraging, but just tellin the truth.  I made it, let it sit in the sun for several hours, etc. began using it for over a month and all I got was NO Change.  Maybe I didn't use it for long enough.  Anyway, I put it to rest



Wow its working for me. Im in Braids Right now . so i can see the growth easier. And my hair is growing 3/4 inch a month using the Moe Gro Oil
and it might also contribute to the fact that you have to massage it in to get good results


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 13, 2009)

Be careful with horsetail around children and pets, it's very toxic.  Never attempt to drink it and store it separately from your regular teas just to avoid a problem consuming it.  It's high in silica and you can get that as a food supplement at GNC.  Latino stores sell horsetail "cola de caballo."  Cheap as dirt with them lol!

Sounds good.


----------



## Leesh (Apr 13, 2009)

ChiChiStar said:


> Has Anyone tried the Moe Gro Recipe that is posted at the other natural hair board. The person who introduced the recipe says she gets 1/2 in a week using it and a lot of people are agreeing that it has increased their hair growth. I'm going to give it a shot and buy the ingredients tomorrow.
> 
> It's basically horsetail herb infused in jojoba oil for 3 days and add aloe vera gel to it and apply to scalp every other day.
> 
> Anyone here tried it?


 
Oh Shoot! thats why its a fact that it aides in hair growth, it stimulates the blood flow, hence your heart. O Ok, think Ima try this one.
Thanks


----------



## Wildkat08 (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone try mixing this with nettle leaves INSTEAD of the horsetail?  If so, any results?  Horsetail just seems to be a bit to toxic for my liking, but I would like to try it without if ladies have had good results this way.  Horsetail, however does seem to be the main ingredient to this wonderoil, lol.


----------



## baddison (Apr 14, 2009)

I have just started using my "customized" version of the MoeGro oil.

4 tblsp Horsetail leaves (aka: shavegrass)
4 tblsp Stinging Nettle leaves
8 oz jojoba oil
8 oz evco

Let it simmer 3 hours, let is seep 3 days.....VOILA.

I apply to my scalp every other day.  If I get nothing else from this....I am completely pleased with what its doing for my new growth.  I feel like I could stretch FOREVER with this stuff.


----------



## jencolem (Jun 2, 2009)

bumping...


----------



## baddison (Jun 3, 2009)

Still applying to scalp 4/5 times per week. Enjoying the thickness & growth.  I am currently 11 weeks post, and this oil mixture is doing wonders for managing my new growth.


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 3, 2009)

How come I never see any progress pics from people using this system? Every time I see Moegrow threads people say they have this number of inches but no pictures. At least with mega tek people posted pics.


----------



## Luxlii (Jul 27, 2009)

I am going to buy my supplies tom.


----------



## Mattie26 (Jul 30, 2009)

Subbing and bumping.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

I made a batch of this. I didn't stick with it last year.


----------



## Luxlii (Jul 31, 2009)

I got my stuff!!!!!! I'm tearing open the tea bags now!!! Half a pack of horsetail an half a pack of nettle. Olive, castor, and grapeseed oil. I'm putting it in a pickle jar and setting it in  the sun. I will start in 3 days and take pics 8/19 for starting pics then again in a month or so.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay, I am going to try this for 2-3 months and record my results.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know about anybody else but my mix stinks. I really hope it works.


----------



## Luxlii (Aug 3, 2009)

I started early. Gonna pay my momma to apply and massage/ scritch.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it ok for relaxed hair?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Is it ok for relaxed hair?


 
It's made with natural ingredients so it's okay for both relaxed and natural hair. Let me caution you, if you have high blood pressure, you may want to substitute the horsetail and rosemary for other herbs.


----------



## seraphim712 (Aug 4, 2009)

ChiChiStar said:


> Here is the original recipe and directions. If you don't have the supplies you can order them online.
> 
> supplies
> one glass jar
> ...



Here are the ingredients I plan on using:

*2oz *olive oil
*2oz* coconut oil 
*2oz *emu oil 
(I plan on using 2oz each of the oil to make the *6oz* amount needed.) 
*2oz* aloe vera gel
*2 tblsp* stinging nettle 
*2-3 drops* vitamin e 


Is this too much or too potent? I wanted to add some rosemary EO but I'm not sure. What do you ladies think?


----------



## seraphim712 (Aug 5, 2009)

Bumping thread


----------



## baddison (Aug 5, 2009)

I must have made mine too strong.....after a few months, I simply couldn't stand the smell of the teas mixed with the oils, so I added Tea Trea oil.....UGHHH!!!...which made it even worse!!


----------



## empressri (Aug 5, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Is it ok for relaxed hair?



yeah, i gave my bff some, just didn't add the aloe vera juice cause i didnt want her hair to puff up. it made it grow too!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2009)

I made some of this a few weeks ago but I just got around to using it this week. I believe mine may be too potent. My scalp tingled like crazy. The batch I made last year didnt have the same effect. I'm thinking about adding some of it to MN and see what kind of results I can get with it.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a batch and stopped using it after 2 weeks. For some reason, I just fell off of it. I'm going to go back to it eventually.....although i'm not entirely sure it works. I'll pay more attention this time.


----------



## shamarie (Sep 17, 2009)

Ive been using my own version of it. My take on it is....Im normally an *extreme* slow grower. I typically only start feeling a little hump of NG about 8 weeks after a relaxer. After a week of appling  it maybe every other day, I Felt NG!!!! Im about 9 weeks post and ive maybe  got about 3/4 of an inch NG. I know for most that below average but to each his own.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm really curious about this, since I'm transitioning, but I kinda wanna see some pictures too....

anybody??


----------



## shamarie (Sep 23, 2009)

I plan on doing comparison pic in the future. I think it been about hhhmmm 6-8 weeks( cant remember when i started).  Normally that would be plenty of time for most but with my growth pattern i have to be patient.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 23, 2009)

Bumping for updates.


----------



## DouxJardin (Sep 23, 2009)

bumping........


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 29, 2009)

......bump


----------



## MangaManiac (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been doing this for a while and I actually posted progress pics in another thread. They're also on my profile!


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 29, 2009)

bumping some more!!! does anyone sell this or is it up to me to make my  own??


----------



## MangaManiac (Sep 29, 2009)

I think Sui Top sells it. But it's pretty easy to make your own especially if you use tea. Vitamin Shoppe and CVS should have everything you need to make it. And EVOO works just fine IMO!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2009)

MangaManiac said:


> I've been doing this for a while and I actually posted progress pics in another thread. They're also on my profile!


 

Great progress! Keep up the good work!


----------



## MangaManiac (Oct 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Great progress! Keep up the good work!



Thanks so much. I'm still progressing. The next time I take pictures will be around Christmas times before I rebraid my hair. So far it's working out wonderfully and it's keeping my hair REALLY soft. I have an updated recipe, but it smells sort of weird  (because of the Vatika oil). It fades though and if you use any product on top of it the smell pretty much disappears. Here's the new recipe I came up with:

*Ingredients:*

     4 bags Horsetail tea
     4 bags Nettle tea
     2 oz Vatika Oil
     4 oz EVOO
     2 oz Organix self-heating Coconut Oil 
     2 oz Aussie leave-in conditioner spray
     Large bottle of Aloe Vera Gel (98% pure)

*Recipe*

     Combine tea, oils, & spray into mason jar
     Fill a medium sized pot half way with water
     Bring water to a boil
     Set pot to simmer and put in mason jar
     Let "cook" for 2 hours
     Remove jar and place in window sill 
     Let jar sit for at least 3 days (I did 7) 

*Use*

     Use medicine dropper to remove MGO
     Fill a small shallow container with 8 drops
     Add in Aloe Vera gel
     Mix completely
     Heat in microwave for 10-20 seconds
     Use dropper to apply to scalp
     Massage into hair for 5 minutes
     Apply small bit to ends


You don't really need to heat it or use a medicine dropper, but that makes it easier for me. If anyone has any ideas of what I can put in it as a preservative I would be more than willing to start selling. I'd also be willing to add in some "secret" ingredients! HTH!


----------



## MangaManiac (Oct 31, 2009)

^^^^^^ I forgot to mention that I do this EVERY night, even now that I'm in braids. I think of it as being just as important as brushing my teeth!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sure plenty of people have tried it, but I haven't. I'm concerned that the concentrations of herbs and esp. EOs are far too high for many people. There are several variations of this oil and all seem to have VERY high amount of herb and/or esp EOs in proportion to carrier oil.

The biggest problem w/ some of the variations on recipes is that they are dangerous to handle because the OP who wrote it advised folks to handle HOT OIL.....NONONONONONONO! Someone can SERIOUSLY harm themselves and others handling several ounces of hot oil. 

*Please anyone who tries this oil infusion using the heat method, use a "bain marie" (ie a water bath) and don't handle these oils unless FULLY COOL. I'd be heartbroken if someone got 3rd degree oil burns when it's so avoidable.*


----------



## MangaManiac (Oct 31, 2009)

This is what I do. Everything goes in a mason jar and it sits in a pot filled with water. I let it cool before taking it off. Thank you for the warning!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 31, 2009)

MangaManiac said:


> This is what I do. Everything goes in a mason jar and it sits in a pot filled with water. I let it cool before taking it off. Thank you for the warning!


 
Good for you. I would hate to see anyone get hurt.

How does the oil work for you so far?


----------



## worthy2b (Nov 2, 2009)

any updates


----------



## Mattie26 (Dec 26, 2009)

....bumping.....


----------



## Zeal (Jan 15, 2011)

BUMPING.... anyone still use this?


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you have had your mixture for almost a year, should you throw it out and start fresh. I still have like 4 ounces left because I stopped using it.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 18, 2011)

I have read this thread and one other but never saw any progress pics.  Why???


----------



## ambs_0587 (Jan 18, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I have read this thread and one other but never saw any progress pics.  Why???




Was wondering the same thing....

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 19, 2011)

isearched emu oil and this came up


----------



## Zeal (Jan 19, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> isearched emu oil and this came up


 

google.

or check youtube.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 21, 2011)

As it turns out, I am making a version of this oil for my mom.  While I will cut the infused oil with shea butter for my mom, I will use the nettles/horsetail infused oil on my scalp with sulfur oil.

I will try to take some pictures to see if I get growth from this or not.


----------



## Mathewmn (Aug 21, 2011)

I went through all 31 pages of this thread and not any progress pics..... :-(

Sent from my SGH-T849 using SGH-T849


----------



## smores (Nov 17, 2013)

Was this just a bandwagon that got detoured? Anyone else still doing this or have any feedback?


----------



## PuddingPop (Aug 15, 2015)

Bump.......
Anyone still using this???? I know it's been years

Ive decided to revisit this ( a variation of it).  This really did give me consistent growth and it made my nails grow like crazy too and my nails do not grow, lol.  I have a mix brewing that should be ready early next week:

4 oz Jojoba oil
2oz Castor oil
2oz olive oil
2 tbs horsetail 
2 tbs nettle
1 tbs hibiscus
1 tbs lavendar

Once it's infused I also plan to add some rosemary and peppermint essential oils.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 16, 2015)

Good mix


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 16, 2015)

I read the entire thread without pics 

I'm thinking of doing it with nettle tea bags...fall is approaching & I'll need to oil scalp more. 

I don't recall this thread mentioning putting this concoction on hair as well. Just the scalp?


----------



## PuddingPop (Aug 16, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I read the entire thread without pics
> 
> I'm thinking of doing it with nettle tea bags...fall is approaching & I'll need to oil scalp more.
> 
> I don't recall this thread mentioning putting this concoction on hair as well. Just the scalp?




I never intentionally put it on my hair back in the day, just my scalp but some did get on the length. It's just an infusion of herbs and oils so I don't think it would hurt at all to put it on the length. I may try it this time around.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 16, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> Bump.......
> Anyone still using this???? I know it's been years
> 
> Ive decided to revisit this ( a variation of it).  This really did give me consistent growth and it made my nails grow like crazy too and my nails do not grow, lol.  I have a mix brewing that should be ready early next week:
> ...


i will trythis.


----------



## PuddingPop (Aug 20, 2015)

So my mix was ready yesterday. I strained and added 10 drops or rosemary eo and 5 drops of peppermint. I also put 1 oz of aloe era gel.  It felt so great going in my scalp.  I'm in box braids now they're a month old already but I should be able to tell if this gives me a boost in growth.   I plan to apply it every other day. 

I might add chamomile or more lavender to my next batch to give it a better smell. The smell isn't bad, a little mediciny, but it could be better.


----------



## fifigirl (Sep 3, 2015)

This sounds really interesting.....thinking of adding this to my sulphur oil mix....hopefully i won't have any reactions


----------



## PuddingPop (Sep 7, 2015)

So it's been about 2 or so weeks since I've started using this again and I'm getting good growth. I had to take my box braids out 2 weeks early due to the excess growth. I've just put in some kinky twists and I plan to continue oiling my scalp every other day with the oil.

Back in the day when I used it I used grape seed oil as the base and I found it Made my hair too greasy/ oily forme to use it more than once or twice a week. This time around my mix mostly consists of jojoba oil and I'm not finding it to be greasy at all.  When I oil my scalp at night all is absorbed by the morning.

My oldest dd is relaxed an I've been oiling her scalp every other night as well and it's not making her hair greasy or weighing it down. In going to try to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Sep 8, 2015)

Not surprised that this would produce good hair growth and health. I do a version of this using cherry kernel oil, cinnamon and sage. I apply it as a hot oil scalp massage and hair treatment twice a week-once before cleansing and once before a green tea rinse. I have noticed increased growth and thickening as well as darkening and shine. Aren't herbal oils a major part of Ayurvedic haircare which also tends to produce good hair health and much faster hair growth?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 27, 2016)

Funny that I read this and realized that I still had the herbs and the oil.  Over this past month I been using the oils as part of my hot oil mix for this year, so I should have some growth info in a few months.


----------

